# Track cleaning question



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would like to hear from anyone who has a medium to large sized layout. How difficult is it to keep track and wheels clean? I've read at least one article about it in a MR'er issue but I'd like to hear from several other people. I want to have a nice layout some day. I'm just concerned about how much of a pain it is to keep rails clean enough to keep models running. I'm afraid of being frustrated by it to the point where I give up and want to get back out. 

Maybe that sounds goofy!? But I'd like to know more about it and what products are available that work the best. I would probably spend more time building and photographing than running but, I'd like to be confident that I could keep trains running when I want to.


----------



## John Hill (Nov 6, 2012)

We had a layout that was particulary sensitive to track dirt, especially after it had been unused for a while. I made a little track cleaner cart that was powered by batteries and a few turns around the tracks with that did the trick. Put your favourite track cleaning medium underneath.


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*any pics?*

John - that sounds cool. got any pics? was it an HO scale car or some other device that ran around the rails? would love to see it and get some similar ideas.

~Kingred


----------



## John Hill (Nov 6, 2012)

My little cleaning cart was made of Lego but you could use anything that could be made to run on batteries and suitable for your gauge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can make one up out of and old flatbed or gondola car and just pull it around with a loco.

I got one somewhere in my N scale stuff, I think Shay has made one and I do think there are threads on the site for them.

Try the search feature. track cleaning....track cleaning car

edit,
not much info here but a little,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13898&highlight=track+cleaning+car


someone made one in O,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12882&highlight=track+cleaning+car


expensive one you can make one like it,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13637&highlight=track+cleaning+car

This one has a lot of info and pictures for you,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6557&highlight=track+cleaning+car


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The last link up there is the best I am going to stop looking now.
There are probably more if you use the search feature.

this one, has a lot of info and pictures for you,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showt...k+cleaning+car



Get creative and make one up don't let dirty track stop you from building a RR.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Use NS track and the cleaning aspect will largely be cut down. Steel is the worst in that it can rust. Brass corrosion does not conduct electricity.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You could push it with a locomotive like a snowplow, that way your loco gets to run on clean track. I have a Roundhouse track cleaner that I am working on currently.


----------

